

I'm curious how(Stanford Algo)class is going to work,looks  impossible. - plinkplonk
https://plus.google.com/111327064904383598474/posts/78JPsu2vh1h

======
plinkplonk
The need for automatic gradeability of submissions eliminating whole
categories of teaching (here proofs of algorithms) from ever going online is
interesting. Especially when combined with the pressure to have large
_numbers_ of people enrolling (and finishing) the course. There is already a
claim that this dilution happened with Stanford CS 229A online class (the
Stanford student's blogpost discussed here)

